# What age do Pups grow out of their floppy "puppy" ears?



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

So Akasha has these wonderfully floppy triangle ears that I LOVE!! But I know that most dogs grow out of the floppy ears and acquire their Breed Specific ears (GSD stand up, APBT go all rose pricky so on.) Does anyone know about what age this will happen? She's 10 weeks 4 days right now.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

The rose prick is the ideal ear for the APBT breed.... but they might stay that way! I have seen dogs with full drop ears (like a lab) I have seen pits with ears that stand straight up, or one that stands straight up and the other ear flops over.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

I know, but I LOVE crazy natural ears. Mya has Lab ears and they give her face such a sweet look. And plus they stand up randomly and flop when she runs which makes everyone smile. If Akasha's stay like this than YAY crazy ears!! But if she gets Rose Prick ears thats just as fine.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Were her ears rose prick when you got her? There is away of gluing them so that they stay rose prick. Performance kennels would be able to tell you better about that though  Bella 's ears would do that from time to time but they always flop back to the rose prick.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

No they've always been like this. Even as she's laying here they are folding over forward... well now its flopped over the top of her head.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I love her ears... Kandi's ears aren't anything like that. lol *sigh*


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

PRSweetKandi said:


> I love her ears... Kandi's ears aren't anything like that. lol *sigh*


Kandi has perfect little Rose Pricks. I love how they seem ginourmous compared to her head. lol


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

lol someone told me she looked like a gargoil SAturday  I was like awww shes my cute gargoillll LOL


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Its okay, I make fun of my friend's Boxer mix for having Droopy Crosseyes. lol.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

awww lol. Well that's not nice at all. Aren't they suppsosed to have droopy eyeS??


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

PRSweetKandi said:


> awww lol. Well that's not nice at all. Aren't they suppsosed to have droopy eyeS??


Yeah but there's something funny looking about his. They are Extra Droopy and Extra Crosseyed. lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Some don't grow out of them! If you look at the Mayday/Hollingsworth/Buck dog's many of them have flat longer ears .. Just depends all of these dog's below are true APBT's they all have long flat ears LOL Bogarts started to prick up at about 3 months old.

GR CH Macho Buck









Barracuda - Mayday's Son









Mayday










GR CH Buck









Hollingsworth Dolly ROM- Mayday's Mother


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Some don't grow out of them! If you look at the Mayday/Hollingsworth/Buck dog's many of them have flat longer ears .. Just depends all of these dog's below are true APBT's they all have long flat ears LOL Bogarts started to prick up at about 3 months old.
> 
> GR CH Macho Buck
> 
> ...


Oooo, so I can still hope and wish them to stay!!! lol Those pics are starting to make me think that Mya might not be a mix lol. But its impossible to tell, so I'll just keep calling her a Pit/Lab. lol Yay

I have noticed that her ears have started to stand up more before they fold. They used to fold right over but now they are straight for about an inch 1/2 and then fold.

BTW those man's shorts are WAY to short. lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That's Victor Arcyt with his boy Mayday an old fighting dog back in the 80's and early 90's it was cool for men to wear short shorts LMAO!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BTW All of those dogs are in my bogarts pedigree and some of them In my Lola's ped and all of my dogs are APBT's.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Sadie said:


> That's Victor Arcyt with his boy Mayday an old fighting dog back in the 80's and early 90's it was cool for men to wear short shorts LMAO!!!


lol, I'm so glad those didnt make it past the 90s lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sadie said:


> That's Victor Arcyt with his boy Mayday an old fighting dog back in the 80's and early 90's it was cool for men to wear short shorts LMAO!!!


:rofl: I was just showing my friend that pic and saying that guy reminded me of my dad! Haha! My dad has a dark mustache, mullet like hair cut, not too extreme haha And he always wears kinda shortish shorts and a tee shirt and wears those tall socks with shoes.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Shoot Richard simmon's made hot pants for men sexy back then!

You think that's bad Look at TG and all his hotness LMAO!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

haha Great pics Tara!


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

OH my eyes!!! I haven't seen shorts that short since I got the privilege of seeing my husband's Platoon doing PT... There had to be some slippage of some unmentionables in those shorts lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> OH my eyes!!! I haven't seen shorts that short since I got the privilege of seeing my husband's Platoon doing PT... There had to be some slippage of some unmentionables in those shorts lol


LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hahaha I've had small shorts when I was young. Brings back all them old school memories hahahahaaaaaa. Tight shorts, mc hammer pants, tube socks lol. 
Now all these are coming back. I've seen guys with pants so tight, you can see their moose knuckle lmfao!!!! Mullets, rat tails. All this bs coming back. Before you know it, we all gonna be break dancing again.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG!!! I know it's slowly creeping back into our generation! The 80's comeback now if only the music would come back I would be good to go!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol Ash can't understand why I get hype when I hear old rap or house music am I'm singing the song. I always tell her, that's when music was music.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mach0 said:


> Lol Ash can't understand why I get hype when I hear old rap or house music am I'm singing the song. I always tell her, that's when music was music.


They don't know about that I had to teach my Son I tell him to turn off the garbage they play now and slide him some old school hip hop! Now I got him hooked Music will never be the same this crap they listen too now is god awful Niki Minaj? Really Dre? Really those people are a joke and I can't believe they get paid to rap about a whole bunch of nothing!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> They don't know about that I had to teach my Son I tell him to turn off the garbage they play now and slide him some old school hip hop! Now I got him hooked Music will never be the same this crap they listen too now is god awful Niki Minaj? Really Dre? Really those people are a joke and I can't believe they get paid to rap about a whole bunch of nothing!


Yup.... I like old wu tang, pac, some biggie, old nas, old Dmx( his new music is trash.) run Dmc, sugar hill gang. Hahaha that's just a few. I can keep going.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

OMG, there are a couple radio stations out here that are dedicated to 80s and 90s. They both usually have 80s Weekends. I LOVE IT!!

One of my favorite shirts for my little guy!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> OMG, there are a couple radio stations out here that are dedicated to 80s and 90s. They both usually have 80s Weekends. I LOVE IT!!
> 
> One of my favorite shirts for my little guy!!


Oh he's stylin! My son has a RUN DMC shirt too!!! :goodpost:


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks!! I love that he doesn't care what you put on him at this age. Totally not looking forward to the "I wanna dress myself" age... lol

That shirt was only 99cents too!!! There's this store called Mega Thrift round here that sells "Used" clothes. They are BRAND NEW clothes for 2 bucks and less! LOVE IT! lol Specially when they get ruined so easily... lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

As long as he's not rocking a Vanilla Ice shirt he's good  LMAO!!!


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

lol, Love "Go Ninja Go" but not enough to put a VI shirt on my son. No worries here lol.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

All but one of my dogs grew out of their floppy ears by 14 weeks of age. The vet saw to that. The were all cropped excpt for Ms. Tweak.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Elvisfink said:


> All but one of my dogs grew out of their floppy ears by 14 weeks of age. The vet saw to that. The were all cropped excpt for Ms. Tweak.


lol. And good job getting the thread back on topic lol.


----------

